# ACS Submission March 2013



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi, would request all the members who have filled their ACS in March to dates and comments here, this would help us in tracking our application status. Considering ACS is taking 6-12 weeks to share the results these days.

Please share your ACS submission dates and Keep updating the stages as and when they happen.

Request support from everyone. This would help everyone.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

has no one submitted ACS in March ??


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

there's an ongoing thread:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cs-skills-assessment-processing-time-455.html


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

superm said:


> there's an ongoing thread:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cs-skills-assessment-processing-time-455.html


Its too big and one cant make out a clear track. I have been there. Thanks anyways bro


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

You need big stats to make out relatively more accurate assumptions.. Also you just need to be there 2-3 days to get the feel of what's going on.. No need to read from start.. !


----------



## ks38642 (May 27, 2013)

*ACS Application*

Hey, I have submitted to ACS on 27th March 2013 still I see my status as "WIth Assessor"

Could anybody predict the date I can expect ACS results? 
Thanks in Advance


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Ufffffffffff I submitted my ACS on 16 th march, still waiting.. Fed up!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> Ufffffffffff I submitted my ACS on 16 th march, still waiting.. Fed up!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



Same here Mate .. ! Almost 2.5 months now ....  

Looks like they want to delay things till 1st July .. as some major changes might be planned .

Anyways hoping for the best ! 


Dragoman


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Submitted on 7th march..stage -4 19th march... results +ve today... with deduct of 4 yrs...... curent trend is around 10weeks...


----------



## hihihehe (Dec 10, 2012)

submitted 21 march and received it about 2 weeks ago


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

hihihehe said:


> submitted 21 march and received it about 2 weeks ago


Alrite so being in Australia helped  .. I think we should also come to OZ first on any damn visa and then apply for PR .

Things will be much faster ! 

Dragoman


----------



## kothandaraman (Dec 6, 2012)

*hi*

I applied on March 22nd --

still waiting ..

For my spouse - 10th March (ACS + result on 20th March)

regards
Kothandaraman


----------



## adiman (May 27, 2013)

mini2ran said:


> Submitted on 7th march..stage -4 19th march... results +ve today... with deduct of 4 yrs...... curent trend is around 10weeks...


what is the reason for 4 yrs exp deduction?


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Guys I'm planning to apply 489 sponsor relative instead of 189 as I'm shortage of 5 points

As drogaman said I'm planning to push myself with some easy way to reach OZ and later we can apply for PR

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Guys,

Any new ACS results today


----------



## devanand (May 25, 2013)

Hi noorbex,

I read that you have lodged your visa application after invitation with the new ACS result format.

I have received the ACS result as well with a similar format with 4 years deducted from my experience. However I notice that ACS had this format earlier ( probably an Year back ) and many used to call it as the "deeming date". It is the date that you are deemed to fit for migration. Hence in my point of view I would say that DIAC will consider full experience mentioned in the ACS letter.

Let me know your thoughts on this,I will include a link in my next post as I am currently not allowed to post any links being a newbie.


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Guys,

Any new ACS results today


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Guys, Any Updates?


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

any ACS results today


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

devanand said:


> Hi noorbex,
> 
> I read that you have lodged your visa application after invitation with the new ACS result format.
> 
> ...


It would be great if DIAC does that, however no one has any clear answer for that at the moment. I would suggest you get in touch with DIAC and get this clarified or check with a MARA agent.


----------



## raguvenkat (Feb 22, 2013)

Submitted April 5th 2013. Waiting with patience still.......


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> any ACS results today


Before checking my ACS page , I check this thread & when I see you or someone else asking for updates I relax . It means no need to check mine  

Dragoman


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

dragoman said:


> Before checking my ACS page , I check this thread & when I see you or someone else asking for updates I relax . It means no need to check mine
> 
> Dragoman


Hahaha what to do dragoman, it's all fate .. It becomes my daily routine to ask this kinda question.. Even after getting my ACS result I think I won't stop asking " does anyone got ACS result today" . I think I'm habituated to that....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> Hahaha what to do dragoman, it's all fate .. It becomes my daily routine to ask this kinda question.. Even after getting my ACS result I think I won't stop asking " does anyone got ACS result today" . I think I'm habituated to that....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Yeah a very loooong & frustrating wait now .

Interesting to see how the ACS system collapsed once they got high number of applications ( as per them) , 

I must say in India with almost 3 months waiting time we can even get our passports , driving license , school / college results etc .. so where is the difference now.

And y cant they hire extra resources to get the job done , infact there would be so many PR guys waiting for their first break in Australia just hire them on contract if not permanent . 

Good thing is 263111 is still in the list for 2013-2014 , so I am LITTLE relaxed now.

Lets hope for the Best .

Dragoman


----------



## athiruth (May 30, 2013)

mini2ran said:


> Submitted on 7th march..stage -4 19th march... results +ve today... with deduct of 4 yrs...... curent trend is around 10weeks...


What do you mean by deduct of 4 years?
Has ACS discounted 4 yrs of experience for some reason? Will they ever do it for any reason? 

I work for an engineering company not an IT company but I work as a Systems Engineer, Will they consider. Please give your thoughts, I am worried.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Submitted on 21st March. Still waiting


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

I submitted on 16 March and got the positive assessment on 17th May..


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

msaeed said:


> I submitted on 16 March and got the positive assessment on 17th May..


Lucky u r .. i am waiting for last 77 days now ..


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

dragoman said:


> Lucky u r .. i am waiting for last 77 days now ..


which code you applied for..I applied for 263111..it should not take that much of time..


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

msaeed said:


> which code you applied for..I applied for 263111..it should not take that much of time..


Same code .. even i cant understand such a long delay.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello all,
Finally my status has changed to 'Stage4-in progress' from 'With assessor'.
Submitted on 13-Mar-2013 for 2611.
Thanks.


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi harish, 
Lucky u r.. Congrats .. Applied on 16th march.. Still waiting

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> Hi harish,
> Lucky u r.. Congrats .. Applied on 16th march.. Still waiting
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi Abdulzak,
Thanks. I think yours will be moving soon, maybe in 3 days.:fingerscrossed::clap2:
But anyway, 2611ers and 2631ers could not catch the last round invitation train (June-17-2013) before 1-July-2013. Concerned about any new policy, we'd better :fingerscrossed: as hope there wont be any tough or higher points standard released.


----------



## nv_awesome (Feb 13, 2013)

ya.. I've also applied on March 27 and its still in "with assessor" status only. Hope it gets assessed soon


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello All,
After a long wait, finally got the ACS result.

ACS submitted: 13-Mar-2013
ACS Result received: 05-June-2013
ANZSCO Code: 2611

--------
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under XXXXX of the ANZSCO Code.

Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXXXXX University completed July 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after August 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 08/04-12/06 (2yrs4mths)
Position:
Employer: XXX Co, Ltd
Country:

Dates: 05/07-06/08 (1yrs1mths)
Position:
Employer: XXX Co, Ltd
Country:

Dates: 07/08-09/11 (3yrs2mths)
Position:
Employer: XXX Co, Ltd
Country:

Dates: 10/11-02/13 (1yrs4mths)
Position:
Employer: XXX Co, Ltd
Country:
------------------total: 7 years 11 months till Feb-2013---------

I am still working in the last employer with same position.


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Hi Harish,

Good luck....
Still waiting for ACS , applies on 31 march. Taking so long 
How many points do you have?


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

wish said:


> Hi Harish,
> 
> Good luck....
> Still waiting for ACS , applies on 31 march. Taking so long
> How many points do you have?


Hi Wish,
Thanks, you will get it soon. Seems ACS is working with progress now.
I have only 60 points if claiming 8 years working experience.


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Wish,
> Thanks, you will get it soon. Seems ACS is working with progress now.
> I have only 60 points if claiming 8 years working experience.


Hi harish,

Still u can claim points for 2 years deduction?


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> Hi harish,
> 
> Still u can claim points for 2 years deduction?


Ya even I am wondering the same ... 

Abdulzak bhai , 

No Results for us today also  ... kaha hai humara kabutar ? even the frustration is giving way to silence now .. 

Dragoman


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Wish,
> Thanks, you will get it soon. Seems ACS is working with progress now.
> I have only 60 points if claiming 8 years working experience.


According to the letter, it is ONLY AFTER August 2008, so you might be short on 8 years.... May be you can wait a month to see if DIAC says something encouraging.


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> According to the letter, it is ONLY AFTER August 2008, so you might be short on 8 years.... May be you can wait a month to see if DIAC says something encouraging.


Mate , its August 2006 ... He should be able to claim 10 points without any doubts .

And 15 , if DIAC calculates from 2004 . 

Dragoman


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

OK, yes 10 pts guaranteed, August 2006 it is..


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

dragoman said:


> Ya even I am wondering the same ...
> 
> Abdulzak bhai ,
> 
> ...


Dragoman,

be patient.. Hoping that no one shud kill and fry the pigeon while traveling from OZ to India.


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

As of now ACS released the results until march 18th but dragoman and I haven't got the results. Don't know what is happening

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

abdulzak said:


> As of now ACS released the results until march 18th but dragoman and I haven't got the results. Don't know what is happening
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


would that be only for your code, or all codes ?


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

happybuddha said:


> would that be only for your code, or all codes ?


I think it's for my code 263111. In general 263111 takes very very long time to assess by ACS. It's not a rocket science Job code which we have applied.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> I think it's for my code 263111. In general 263111 takes very very long time to assess by ACS. It's not a rocket science Job code which we have applied.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...nc&usp=sharing

There are other people like us , got to know from this nice spreadsheet created by one of the forum members . Would suggest adding your details as well.

Dragoman


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

dragoman said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...nc&usp=sharing
> 
> There are other people like us , got to know from this nice spreadsheet created by one of the forum members . Would suggest adding your details as well.
> 
> Dragoman


Dragoman,

The link which u provided doesnt work...


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

any ACS result today?


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

wish said:


> any ACS result today?


Not yet.. When did u apply? Mine is 16th march

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

i applied on 31 march.. (261313 Software Engineer)
Dont know why its take so long as last time it was less than two months to get the result....

Now my difficult portion is IELTS (band 7 each).. i have no hope on my last IELTS exam (result will be out by tomorrow) .. think need to enroll again for IELTS...


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Any one got results?


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

not yet samsunny.. sorry for asking again, when did u apply


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> not yet samsunny.. sorry for asking again, when did u apply


March 15


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> Dragoman,
> 
> The link which u provided doesnt work...



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0

Try this ..


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

dragoman said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0
> 
> Try this ..


Thanks dragoman,

I got a reply from ACS that it takes minimum 3 months to process , meaning If u applied on 18th march, we get the result by 18th June

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Crap .... three months for ACS result. ..? cant believe it...
i think they purposely delaying it for any new rules from DIAC
Everything getting difficult and difficult... 


Lucky those guys who done their ACS before April13 .. they could claim full of there work ex......


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

guys, any new ACS results today


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> guys, any new ACS results today


Looks like they have stopped working altogether in last few days .. results have become so rare .. wat else they have in mind now after changing the rules .


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

dragoman said:


> Looks like they have stopped working altogether in last few days .. results have become so rare .. wat else they have in mind now after changing the rules .


I applied on 12th March still nothing


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

I dont think i will get my results in 3 months also .. the way they r gng ..


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

still waiting for ACS result
my ielts crap.... need to sit again to get 7 each..so disappointed.


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

We will get our results after 17th June ... which wont give anybody time to submit EOI . May be there will one or two rare results .

They are not even picking our applications ( WITH ASSESSOR ) now for ages. 

Looks like after ACS surprise , DIAC is also ready for another one on July 1 .


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

dragoman said:


> We will get our results after 17th June ... which wont give anybody time to submit EOI . May be there will one or two rare results .
> 
> They are not even picking our applications ( WITH ASSESSOR ) now for ages.
> 
> Looks like after ACS surprise , DIAC is also ready for another one on July 1 .


 you are true Mr Dragoman ..

Totally tired and disappointed by ACS and IELTS...
Thinking to back off from the whole process and settle down with what i have...


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

My pigeon turn into a Duck now. Now the duck needs to swim all the way from OZ to India. Let's hope it reaches by18th June.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

abdulzak said:


> My pigeon turn into a Duck now. Now the duck needs to swim all the way from OZ to India. Let's hope it reaches by18th June.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


What is the significance of 18th June ? Daragoman mentioned 17th June. can you please elaborate ?


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

happybuddha said:


> What is the significance of 18th June ? Daragoman mentioned 17th June. can you please elaborate ?


Nothing big significance.. As we all know it's a global truth that people don't work on Monday and Friday . Since 17th is Monday, I expect results to published on Tuesday which is 18th.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

dragoman said:


> We will get our results after 17th June ... which wont give anybody time to submit EOI . May be there will one or two rare results .
> 
> They are not even picking our applications ( WITH ASSESSOR ) now for ages.
> 
> Looks like after ACS surprise , DIAC is also ready for another one on July 1 .


Most likely, the Visa fees are going to increase after July 1st. Also, now you need not pay extra for including partner in your application. But after July 1st, there may be an additional partner charge.
Saying all these, I think, if they delay the results, most of applicants will apply after July, which mean more money will be flowing in to Australia. Is it not a good enough reason to explain the delay?


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> Nothing big significance.. As we all know it's a global truth that people don't work on Monday and Friday . Since 17th is Monday, I expect results to published on Tuesday which is 18th.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


No mate , it is important as u and me can still get our invite on 17th june from eoi as our occupation code has not reached its cieling . And we can lodge out application before july 1 . But looks like they dont want us to do that .yes getting extra money can be the reason , as we immigrants get billions of dollors to them . Anyways i have even stopped checking my status . All that energy is gone now.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

dragoman said:


> No mate , it is important as u and me can still get our invite on 17th june from eoi as our occupation code has not reached its cieling . And we can lodge out application before july 1 . But looks like they dont want us to do that .yes getting extra money can be the reason , as we immigrants get billions of dollors to them . Anyways i have even stopped checking my status . All that energy is gone now.


My occupation has reached ceiling. But I read on the forum where everybody advised to go ahead with EOI (though I dont know how that will be possible) as soon as one receives ACS assessment. This way your EOI is ready in the system for the next round. Is this not true ?


----------



## nv_awesome (Feb 13, 2013)

Any new results today?? It's frustrating to wait for so loooong.....


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

nv_awesome said:


> Any new results today?? It's frustrating to wait for so loooong.....


Wait, wait and wait.. No results today .. I applied on 16th march .. And u..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## nv_awesome (Feb 13, 2013)

i applied on 27th March...


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

I did on 12th March


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Hi Guys ,

One of our friend received his ACS applied on 21 March



happybuddha said:


> This morning it showed Stage 4 - with assessor, but just an hour ago, I got my acs assessment


----------



## arnav007 (May 23, 2013)

Its for all the codes? or just specific.. ANZSCO 263111


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Got the results today as per my agent for re-assessment for ACS.


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Got the results today as per my agent for re-assessment for ACS.


What is ur status on acs website ?
Stage 5 or still at stage 4 

And has he forwarded u the result letter ?


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

dragoman said:


> What is ur status on acs website ?
> Stage 5 or still at stage 4
> 
> And has he forwarded u the result letter ?


He just called me up to inform and later on shared the PDF. However there is a bad news they have deducted 8 years from my total exp says exp after July 2011 is valid


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

my god ! they have deducted 8 years ? that is too much.... I think you should go with your previous ACS ... What is your qualification? B tech or dip?


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

noobrex said:


> He just called me up to inform and later on shared the PDF. However there is a bad news they have deducted 8 years from my total exp says exp after July 2011 is valid


Oh god .. did u go thru rpl 
? Or u had no tertiary education 8 yrs is tooo much pls share ur result details ..


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

dragoman said:


> Oh god .. did u go thru rpl
> ? Or u had no tertiary education 8 yrs is tooo much pls share ur result details ..


Do you have a 4 year bachelor degree, at least?

Summary of criteria says, for RPL applications, if you have a bachelor degree, you need to have 6 years to reach to skilled occupation level. For diploma, it is 8 years.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

wish said:


> my god ! they have deducted 8 years ? that is too much.... I think you should go with your previous ACS ... What is your qualification? B tech or dip?


Diploma + Bcom


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

NirajK said:


> Do you have a 4 year bachelor degree, at least?
> 
> Summary of criteria says, for RPL applications, if you have a bachelor degree, you need to have 6 years to reach to skilled occupation level. For diploma, it is 8 years.


I dont think 4 yrs bachelor degree is required for australia .. all aus bachelor degree in aus are for 3 yrs .. if i m not wrong


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Diploma + Bcom


Then it should be max 6 yrs .. 8 yrs doesnt make sense .. 

I think they r making sure we dont qualify


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes, fellow expats. I got my acs assessment yesterday night CST.  Now onto figuring out if I can still submit my EOI for the first round of July.


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Yes, fellow expats. I got my acs assessment yesterday night CST.  Now onto figuring out if I can still submit my EOI for the first round of July.


How much exp they reduced for u ? pls give us some hope ..


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

dragoman said:


> Then it should be max 6 yrs .. 8 yrs doesnt make sense ..
> 
> I think they r making sure we dont qualify


Summary of criteria says, for RPL applications -

1. For Bachelor/Graduate Diploma/Master/Doctoral degree for non-ICT, 6 years of exp along with RPL application

2. For No Tertiary Education qualification, 8 years of exp along with RPL application

I am not sure if they are calling your cases as second one.

I heard one person on forum saying for his RPL application, 6 years were deducted. He had BE degree though.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

dragoman said:


> How much exp they reduced for u ? pls give us some hope ..





happybuddha said:


> My code is 261313. I had submitted my docs on 21st March and got the assessment on June 10.
> My Indian degree was counted as an ICT major and they took away 2 years of my experience.
> I emailed them with 'why 2 years were deducted' and they pointed me to the criteria pdf Then I again sent an email as to what yardsticks went into making that pdf. I dont care if you put in a pdf that you will deduct 2 years, but WHY will you deduct it. Even more so because my designation shows that I was a software engineer in those 2 years which got deducted. Why wouldn't ACS accept it to be a software engineers experience.
> There has been no reply since.


As posted in the other thread. I for one dont understand why they have to deduct any experience at all !


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> As posted in the other thread. I for one dont understand why they have to deduct any experience at all !


2 yrs is mininum they will reduce so u r lucky .. noobrex got 8 yrs ripped off ..


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> As posted in the other thread. I for one dont understand why they have to deduct any experience at all !


I understand your frustrations. But ACS is now saying that you need 2/4/6/8 years (depending on your education background) to reach skilled level. All ICT qualifications can be acquired by on-the-job training and you need to spend x years for these on-the-job training.


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Guys any ACS results today ??

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

Desperately, helplessly, longingly, I cried for ACS result
Quietly, patiently, lovingly, ACS replied,
I pled and I wept for a clue to my fate . . .
And the ACS so gently said, "Wait for 8 weeks"

“Wait? you say wait?" my indignant reply.
“ACS, I need answers, I need to know why!

Then quietly, softly, I learned of my fate,
As my ACS replied again, "Wait for 12 weeks."
So I slumped in my chair, defeated and taut,
And grumbled to ACS, "So, I'm waiting for what?


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> Guys any ACS results today ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Surprise Surprise got mine today , when i was least expecting it .. 2 yrs gone from my exp but its positive .. now need to check my points for eoi


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> Desperately, helplessly, longingly, I cried for ACS result
> Quietly, patiently, lovingly, ACS replied,
> I pled and I wept for a clue to my fate . . .
> And the ACS so gently said, "Wait for 8 weeks"
> ...


U should get it this week mate


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello,

After 12 weeks, ACS is asking for documents. Was at 4th stage om 18th march and moved to 3rd today. How long it would take if i provide the documents today?


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

dragoman said:


> Surprise Surprise got mine today , when i was least expecting it .. 2 yrs gone from my exp but its positive .. now need to check my points for eoi


Hey Dragoman,

That's surprise.. congrats man... best wishes for ur future endeavors.


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

dragoman said:


> U should get it this week mate


Congratulations


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

dragoman said:


> Surprise Surprise got mine today , when i was least expecting it .. 2 yrs gone from my exp but its positive .. now need to check my points for eoi


ICT Major?


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

NirajK said:


> ICT Major?


BCA and MCA plus a whole bunch of IT certificates ..


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

dragoman said:


> BCA and MCA plus a whole bunch of IT certificates ..


Congratulations. Hope you have necessary 60 points. Go for a kill now!


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> Hey Dragoman,
> 
> That's surprise.. congrats man... best wishes for ur future endeavors.


Thanks bhai .. wishing u luck as well . All the best .


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

guys,

does it really affect our ACS result (in tearms for work ex deduction) if we dont upload our other IT related certs? because when i launch my ACS , i never upload any other cert apart from my normal B tech cert. And i never even saw any option to upload those extra IT cert..

Please advice


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

wish said:


> guys,
> 
> does it really affect our ACS result (in tearms for work ex deduction) if we dont upload our other IT related certs? because when i launch my ACS , i never upload any other cert apart from my normal B tech cert. And i never even saw any option to upload those extra IT cert..
> 
> Please advice


U cant upload any IT cert , but which can be assessed by the ACS , u can see the list of vendor certificates in their guideline document .


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

dragoman said:


> Thanks bhai .. wishing u luck as well . All the best .


Dragoman,

At what time u got ur ACS result. India time


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

abdulzak said:


> Dragoman,
> 
> At what time u got ur ACS result. India time


Morning 6 Am my phone started to buzz for a new mail . It woke me up and as a pleasant surprise i saw the mail from ACS . Thank God , it was not a rude shock !


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

dragoman said:


> Morning 6 Am my phone started to buzz for a new mail . It woke me up and as a pleasant surprise i saw the mail from ACS . Thank God , it was not a rude shock !


Hmmm, OK then i will wait for tomorrow's golden time (6:am). :ranger::ranger:


----------



## nv_awesome (Feb 13, 2013)

goodluck Dragoman.... i applied on March 27th...


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Congratulations dragoman, you got it before 17th.


----------



## nv_awesome (Feb 13, 2013)

Did anybody get a response from ACS today ??:fingerscrossed:


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

nv_awesome said:


> Did anybody get a response from ACS today ??:fingerscrossed:


A lot of people except me. I'm sailing alone.. Don't know when will I get . I'm the only senior who applied in march 16th

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## nv_awesome (Feb 13, 2013)

a lot of ppl??


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

nv_awesome said:


> Did anybody get a response from ACS today ??:fingerscrossed:


Yes I did. Applied on March 15 and got results today with approx 5 years deduction. Toal 7years with ICT minor.


----------



## nv_awesome (Feb 13, 2013)

ohh... 5 yrs deduction?? tats bad !!


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

samysunny said:


> Yes I did. Applied on March 15 and got results today with approx 5 years deduction. Toal 7years with ICT minor.


ICT Minor? What was your bachelor in?


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

abdulzak said:


> A lot of people except me. I'm sailing alone.. Don't know when will I get . I'm the only senior who applied in march 16th
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum





me too waiting


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

any ACS result today?


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

wish said:


> any ACS result today?


Crap fed up man . I'm fed up . No results today either

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

abdulzak said:


> Crap fed up man . I'm fed up . No results today either
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hey.. Wats your code and time line.


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

venuhunev said:


> Hey.. Wats your code and time line.


Mine is 263111 applied in 16th march

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ks38642 (May 27, 2013)

I applied on 27th March and fed up waiting for ACS results


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

ks38642 said:


> I applied on 27th March and fed up waiting for ACS results


you can expect in the coming week....


----------



## nv_awesome (Feb 13, 2013)

Any new updates today ppl ?? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nv_awesome (Feb 13, 2013)

Any new updates from ACS..... anybody ?? Mine has taken almost 12 weeks now...


----------



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

I just launched my app on June 16. It moved to step 2 next day and today (June 20) I can see my app in step 4. Looking at the concerns in this thread on the timeline, I am feeling nervous :| Best of Luck everyone!


----------



## nv_awesome (Feb 13, 2013)

For almost 70% (i guess) of ppl the processing is stuck in step 4 for more than 9 weeks.. In my case its 10 weeks and counting.


----------



## ragavindia (Oct 12, 2012)

I am new to this fight .. 
me along with my friendd applied yesterday for ACS .. as System admin code ..
with 6.5 years of exp as unix admin and BSC computer science and MSC IT ..
and our case went to stage 4 with in a day today .. 
hope it takes another few months ... 

May be i can see what DIAC comes with for July 1st and proceed further ..
taking IELTS on July 27th ..


----------



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

That's great ragav, you guys seems to be moving ahead quickly. Best of luck for your ielts.


----------



## ragavindia (Oct 12, 2012)

muhammad.bilal said:


> That's great ragav, you guys seems to be moving ahead quickly. Best of luck for your ielts.


Thanks Bilal for your wishes ...and best wishes for you too


----------



## nv_awesome (Feb 13, 2013)

All the best guys..


----------



## nv_awesome (Feb 13, 2013)

Any new assessment results today???


----------



## kshah (Jan 28, 2013)

I applied on 29th March, now today I am not able to login to the system to check my latest status! Does it mean that my result is on its way? Please let me know!


----------



## ks38642 (May 27, 2013)

Hi,

I have applied ACS on 27th March and received results today and after that I am unable to login.

Probably, you might have received your results.


----------



## nv_awesome (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi All,

My ACS app status moved to "In progress" today. Its been exactly 3 months now. Hoping to get a mail from ACS soon !!


----------



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

ks38642 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied ACS on 27th March and received results today and after that I am unable to login.
> 
> Probably, you might have received your results.


Could you please share your experience. I mean, did they accept your experience as is or deducted any time period?

Thanks.
Bilal


----------



## bijeshba (Jan 25, 2013)

*i submitted on 1st march*

submission date - 1st march
+ve report -- 26th April


my friend had done it on 19th March and received a positive response on 
20th June.


----------



## ks38642 (May 27, 2013)

muhammad.bilal said:


> Could you please share your experience. I mean, did they accept your experience as is or deducted any time period?
> 
> Thanks.
> Bilal



Received a positive rsponse and detailed my entire employment with dates but says your employment after February 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code

I am not sure if I have to consider entire 7 yrs or just 3 yrs


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

Just noticed this thread. I had my update posted in the main thread.. but anyway, my timeline as follows:

Applied: 28 Mar 2013 (evening)
Stage 2: 02 Apr 2013
Stage 4 (with assesor): 04 Apr 2013
Case Finalized: 25 Jun 2013

Positive assessment. They deducted 4 yrs from my experience which left me with about 8.5 yrs ... but still good enough for me.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

ks38642 said:


> Received a positive rsponse and detailed my entire employment with dates but says your employment after February 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code
> 
> I am not sure if I have to consider entire 7 yrs or just 3 yrs


Hi,

Same happened with me. I applied for 261111 with ICT Bachelor/Master degree and ACS reduced 4 years as ICT Bachelor degree is not relevant with ICT Business Analyst. 
Waiting for official announcement from DIAC on 1st July on this subject.

Regards,
Athar


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

noobrex said:


> Hi, would request all the members who have filled their ACS in March to dates and comments here, this would help us in tracking our application status. Considering ACS is taking 6-12 weeks to share the results these days.
> 
> Please share your ACS submission dates and Keep updating the stages as and when they happen.
> 
> Request support from everyone. This would help everyone.


Is it possible to track the status when we file for state sponsorship like ACS?


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Mine change to in process today , how long will take to case finialize ?


----------



## veninsyd (Jan 7, 2014)

mini2ran said:


> Submitted on 7th march..stage -4 19th march... results +ve today... with deduct of 4 yrs...... curent trend is around 10weeks...


Hi what is your qualification, just wanted to understand for which qualifications they are deducting experience.


----------

